# $95.00 Resort Fee Now Charged at Check-In



## littlestar (Mar 11, 2008)

I called DVC to pay the $95.00 fee for my II trade into BCV in April and Disney Vacation Club Member Services said the fee is now paid at check-in. She said they had too much confusion with paying it ahead of time. She went ahead and set up our Magical Express from the airport.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 11, 2008)

Is that fee charged if you rent points from an owner?


----------



## littlestar (Mar 11, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Is that fee charged if you rent points from an owner?



No. It's just charged at the Orlando DVC's when you trade in through Interval International.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 11, 2008)

Good move!  I've been caught in the "double pay" play and it tends to put the visit off to a poor start.


----------



## M&M (Mar 11, 2008)

*So...*

they'll talk to you now even before you actually pay the resort fee?


----------



## littlestar (Mar 11, 2008)

M&M said:


> they'll talk to you now even before you actually pay the resort fee?



I gave them my II confirmation number and verified my name and address and then they talked to me.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 11, 2008)

This is the first I have heard of this change. This is good information to know. I actually rather pay the $95 fee upon check-in. I missed it the first time I exchanged in to DVC. It does make it expensive to trade in, $139 + $95 = $234, and if you are using a guest certificate another $39, for a total of $273.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Sssh, last time I traded in using II, I showed my DVC member card and she waived the $95. I will have another chance in Sept when we stay at SSR for a week.


----------

